# ⁂⁂MOROCCO⁂⁂



## safiot (Oct 14, 2009)

Morocco (Arabic: المغرب‎, al-Maġrib), officially the Kingdom of Morocco[6] (المملكة المغربية, al-Mamlakah al-Maġribiyya), is a country located in North Africa. It has a population of nearly 33 million and an area of 710,850 km², and also primarily administers the disputed region of the Western Sahara. It is a part of the Maghreb region, besides Tunisia, Algeria, Mauritania and Libya, with whom it shares cultural, historical, and linguistic ties.
The political capital is Rabat, and the largest city is Casablanca; other large cities include Marrakesh, Tetouan, Tangier, Salé, Fes, Agadir, Meknes and Oujda.

The population speak a mixture of Darija and Berber languages of Morocco with many regional dialects. Berber-speaking Moroccans can be divided in three main dialectal groups: Riffians, Shlouh Berbers and Middle-Atlas Berbers.


----------



## safiot (Oct 14, 2009)

*Rabat - Kasbah des Oudaïas*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/funky-image/5031620772/
*Morocco fountain- FEZ*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/unclegregrocks/4985906885/
*Rabat - Mosque Lalla Soukaina*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/funky-image/5036291425/in/photostream/
*Colourful*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/freddie/2169928250/
*Rabat - Kasbah des Oudaïas - Large View with Boats*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/funky-image/5031619972/
*Rabat - Tour Hassan - Mausoleum*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/funky-image/5015903223/
*Essaouira*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/moonvic/2861751235/
*Ruins (Chellah)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3306820633/
*The Gate Out (Morocco Pavilion)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/iceninejon/3949928299/


----------



## safiot (Oct 14, 2009)

*Morocco Pavilion (Walt Disney World)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thhphotography/4833528407/

* Menara Garden, Marrakech*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sergioo/3343261617/
*Kasbah Tamadot, Asni*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcp_dmoz/4190552994/
*Djemaa el Fna in Marrakech*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fibia/4414858740/
*Djemaa el Fna at dusk*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/arne/337239296/
*Marrakech - Square Jamaa El Fna - Mosque Koutoubia in the Sunrise*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/funky-image/5042174863/
*Sunset on mint tea*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/freddie/2391438371/


----------



## safiot (Oct 14, 2009)

*Fantasia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fedala/3782165523/
*Dades gorges*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/manuperez/4402932199/
*Fishing Port*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/zizin/3134828213/
*crafts*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/***********/3666081754/
*Cranes at the port of Tangiers*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kaspsound/3445971620/
*Morocco Pavilion (Walt Disney World)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thhphotography/4429107655/
*Rabat - Hassan Tower - The Hassan Tour Wall*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/funky-image/5015942835/
*Morocco Pavilion (Walt Disney World)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/disneybob/5119251613/
MODEL MASJID MOROCCO

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/joyphotostream/3379742658/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/joyphotostream/3378926051


----------



## safiot (Oct 14, 2009)

*Essaouira Port*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4098704907/
*Andalusian*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/robillardfamily/4697566066/
*The Menara Gardens, Marrakech*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sergioo/3388916049/
*La Sqala - Casablanca*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sergioo/3387391576/in/photostream/
*Tanger*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vandekaart/5027563542/
*Well - Near Ouarzazat*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/manuperez/4397925486/in/photostream/
*Kasbah ruins - Near Ouarzazat*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/manuperez/4397925490/in/photostream/
*Spice Trade - Souk in Errachidia, near Erfoud*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfgallery/3319602599/


----------



## safiot (Oct 14, 2009)

*Phare de Rabat*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cafard_cosmique/4353911575/
*Kasbah patio*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/verymodest/2205468486/
*Agadir - The Witching Hour*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4041042942/
*Hassan Tower*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/zs-photography/4216181165/
*Jemaa El Fna*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/myspaceonline/3015700344/
*Roman Volubilis*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/malfark/4164614578/
*Dadès gorges*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alessiodisalvo/4124956336/
*O Chellah antiga Mesquita*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fedala/3604464853/
*Djemaa el Fna, Marrakech*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/carlitos/3631879608/
*Moroccan Carpets*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/atrium09/1746095741/
*Erg Chebbi Sunrise*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bgladman/356848250/
*Kasbah - Near Ouarzazat*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/manuperez/4386297987/


----------



## safiot (Oct 14, 2009)

*chefchaouen*


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

Can't say I like those overly shopped pictures...

Anyways, I just got back from a two week tour of Morocco (Marrakech, Ait Benhaddou, Merzouga, Gorge de Todra, Ouarzazate, Taroudannt, Essaouira, and Casablanca) and I thoroughly enjoyed it. Only downside I found is that all tagines seem to consist of carrots and courgettes and that a beer is hard to get by.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing pics


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

great images, please continue to upload more, i am planning to visit hopefully next year


----------



## Lazy Traveler (Mar 16, 2011)

amazing Morocco.. :cheers: *btw i love RedOne, Moroccan descent talented DJ*


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

Lazy Traveler said:


> amazing Morocco.. :cheers: *btw i love RedOne, Moroccan descent talented DJ*


RedOne is from my city!! and I know his family :dj:

By the way, he's more a producer than a DJ
:hug:


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

manon said:


> great images, please continue to upload more, i am planning to visit hopefully next year


Which cities are you planning to visit. I can give you tips!

In return, I'm planning a trip to Turkey and I don't know where to go, so I will need advice hno:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Moroccos great, I had a pleasure of visiting it back in June, heres the link to the photos if someones interested -

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1402590=

and Flickr -

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626885500413/


----------



## mubarak (Aug 2, 2006)

waw wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwaw


----------



## mubarak (Aug 2, 2006)

*i like morocco*

nic countrey


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

amazing photos of a beautiful country.


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

_Essaouira is a city in the western Moroccan economic region of Marrakech-Tensift-Al Haouz, on the Atlantic coast. Since the 16th century, the city has also been known by its Portuguese name of Mogador or Mogadore._


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

One of my favorite countries, Thanks for the pictures. I'll definitely want to go


----------



## Ulker (Mar 7, 2012)

Yur welcome 

Rabat-Salé (capital)


----------

